# Son of a Birch Tree - a joke without a dirty word in it



## thomasyoung

It is hard to find a joke today without a dirty word or two in it, but here is one. 

Two tall trees, a Birch and a Beech, are growing in the woods. They talked to each other for years then one day a small tree begins to grow between them, and the Beech says to the Birch, “I bet that a son of a Beech!” The Birch tree says “No, I bet it’s a son of a Birch!' They started to argue more on if it was a Son of a Beech or a Son of a Birch.

Just then, a Woodpecker lands by the trees near the sapling. The Birch tree says to the Woodpecker, “Hey Woodpecker, you are a tree expert. Can you tell if that is a son of a Beech or a son of a Birch?' 
The Woodpecker says “I’ll try but I do need permission from the young tree sapling”. The young tree says ever since he was born he wondered if he was a son of a Beech or a son of a Birch because of arguing between the Birch and Beech trees! In fact it will be nice to finally know what I am!” 

The woodpecker takes a taste of the small tree. He replies, “It not a son of a Beech”. The Birch tree says “I told you so; it’s a son of a Birch!” The woodpecker replies back “It’s not a son of a Birch either. It is, however, the best piece of Ash I have ever put my pecker in.”


----------



## oneshot




----------



## desertlites

grin-thats good


----------



## blacklab

hehehe lol I like it


----------

